# Need feeds and collectors



## RDH79 (Feb 9, 2016)

Is there any vendors that sell the feeds and collectors for the Jr Gent II?
Need 10
Thanks


----------



## RDH79 (Feb 10, 2016)

Anybody??


----------



## mredburn (Feb 10, 2016)

Exotic Blanks :: Nibs, Bushings, Bits, Tubes & Parts :: Fountain Pen Nib Sections & Nibs


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 10, 2016)

Rich the jr gent II is a moving target.  Originally, the Heritance nib was made to fit the Jr. Gent II, now they do not fit correctly in some versions of the pen.   So, I surmise the pen is different than it was.  

When I was doing shows, there was no one selling parts, as far as I know.  So, to solve the problem you are facing, I would have found the least expensive pen of that type (chrome jr. II) and purchased the fountain pen, then swap parts.  I sold pens with enough margin that I could afford to do this, as well as it giving me extra parts.

Now, I don't think that would work!!!  Cause the jr gent II family is no longer universally interchangeable.

Good luck!!


----------



## RDH79 (Feb 12, 2016)

Your right there Ed.  I have 3 different Jr Gent 2 threads.
Last summer they changed and has stsyed with this thread.
For how long who knows?? 
I did find housings and feed in the UK.
Beaufort Ink also was well stocked with Bock nibs so I ordered from him. 
Thanks


----------

